# USDA Response..



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello All,

Okay this is what they sent me on Howerton Kennels.


2003 ( routine inspection)
All Items are in compliance.

2004 October (routine inspection)*** During the time of inspection, the program of Veterinary Care form had not been updated since 2001.( Blacked out) then it says has completed a request form to the Regional Office for another program of Veterinarian care form. this form needs to be completed by a certified vet as soon as possible to comply with animal husbandry practices. Affects 156 animals, correct by 11/22/04

2005, November (routine inspection)
No compliances conducted with (blanked out) and aci, thomasina Barney


Okay now what does this all mean,,,

Thanks, Andrea


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't know what that means, but 156 animals would be enough to make me start looking for another breeder. Sounds like this might be a puppy mill operation. I think Lady's Mom has the link to the USDA site that lists all the mills.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I don't know what that means, but 156 animals would be enough to make me start looking for another breeder. Sounds like this might be a puppy mill operation. I think Lady's Mom has the link to the USDA site that lists all the mills.[/B]


 Too Late I already have nemo ..was just wondering.Iknow its definitely a puppy-mill.. I m so heart-broken










Thanks,
Andrea


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> the link to the USDA site that lists all the mills.[/B]


The USDA list is a list of individuals and kennels who have been issued licenses from the USDA. Not everyone on the list is a puppy mill. Many states do not regulate animal ownership issues either at the state or local level; instead they require that anyone who owns more than "X" number of animals or breeds more than "X" number of litters apply for a USDA license. There are "law abiding" citizens on that list who own a reasonable number of animals, breed on a limited basis, and are on that list only because they complying with their state laws.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=168066
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I understand that, but 156 animals! She is a puppy-mill in my opnion..

Thanks,
Andrea


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

At least your letter from the USDA, had some information in it. The one I got a week ago reads like this:

"Dear Ms. Salz:

This is to acknowledge receipt of your Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) request dated March 5, 2006 and received in this Office on March 6, 2006, in which you requested all records dated from January 1, 2002 through March 31, 2006 pertaining to Mary Zentz (Licence # 43-A-0270).

For your information, the records you seek are not maintained in our Office. Therefore, we are consulting with Agency staff concerning records that may be responsive to your request. We will advise you of our findings as soon as we receive a response.

In the interim, if you have any questions, please contact me at (301) ###-####.

Sincerely,

Glendora R Gilchrist
Program Specialist"

This came FROM the USDA! Animal and Plant Health Inspection Services!!

I don't get it, WHAT office or agency handles this if they don't???

I would like to say, "that's the government for you" BUT... I have too many family members that have truely devoted their lives to the government.

Has THIS ever happened to anyone else requesting information from the USDA?

Melanie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> At least your letter from the USDA, had some information in it. The one I got a week ago reads like this:
> 
> "Dear Ms. Salz:
> 
> ...


 I got that letter that you got first, then they sent me this one. So most likely they will send you info soon. They just have to look elsewhere to get it. So expect something soon. All the Best, Andrea..


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=168330
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andrea,

Thanks for letting me know. It still seem so stupid to me for them to say "not this office". OH well...

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> At least your letter from the USDA, had some information in it. The one I got a week ago reads like this:
> 
> "Dear Ms. Salz:
> 
> ...


Could I please ask you who you wrote to to get that information?? I have Pacino's breeders anem and number and I would also like that info.....do you still have the address?

Thanks in advance,
Marie & (where did I come from, Mommy?) Pacino


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

the usda report that i got about my breeder actually mentioned that there was too many dogs in a crate and that it was dirty and stuff. but yeah...156 is too much.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=168330
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SORRY I just found your post.... I went to the USDA web site and they have a place on there to place an order or request for information. Hope this helps you. I still have NOT gotten anything from them since that first letter... SAD I think.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------

